# What Do 300 Calorie Meals Look Like?



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 28, 2007)

What Do 300 Calorie Meals Look Like?


----------



## Katie H (Apr 28, 2007)

Some of them don't look too bad really.  If a person eats 3 of them at the normal mealtimes (whatever that is) and then 2 more as a snack somewhere during the day, the total day's calories would be 1,500 or above.  And, my guess is that they probably wouldn't be hungry.


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 28, 2007)

-DEADLY SUSHI-:: Show us some normal meals 450-650.  I'd like to see what I'm really eating.


----------



## csalt (Apr 28, 2007)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> What Do 300 Calorie Meals Look Like?


 

*small!!  *


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 28, 2007)

a huge problem is ignorance...there are too many people i run into that think it's best to eat three meals a day. they look at those meals and think "That's only 900 calories a day!"  "That would NEVER FILL ME UP!"

Try eating 5 or 6 of them...

There are people who, when dieting, think it's is optimum to eat ONE meal a day...seriously, children should be taught in school now that it's best to eat like 5-6 small meals a day...

And please don't give me that "i'm too busy" nonsense...

We have to reverse this trend of bad eating, especially in united states...


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 28, 2007)

No-one has commented on the claim, if I remember rightly, that the average American eats 3,800 calories a day. Is that really the case? Or is it gross exaggeration?


----------



## lulu (Apr 28, 2007)

No idea about the claim, but they all look good to be.  A banana is often too filling as a breakfast for me, so taking the banana from theceral breakfast and having it as a midmoring snack would make me happy.  Its actually a brilliant reference, and a resurring guide, I'm glad you posted it Deadly Sushi.


----------



## Renee Attili (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Deadly Sushi
I'm with most that says those meals would actual fill me up. I think I'll give these a shot and see if I can lose any weight.


----------



## dougiezerts (Apr 28, 2007)

They look like things I wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 28, 2007)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> No-one has commented on the claim, if I remember rightly, that the average American eats 3,800 calories a day. Is that really the case? Or is it gross exaggeration?


 
 I can't say if it is factual, but a trip to a mall makes the claim seem plausible!


----------



## shpj4 (Apr 28, 2007)

I read the information about what 300 Calorie Meals Look Like.  You can also buy frozen Weight Watchers, Lean Cuisine and the last time I was at the market they had something called the Palm Beach Diet.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 28, 2007)

> a huge problem is ignorance...there are too many people i run into that think it's best to eat three meals a day. they look at those meals and think "That's only 900 calories a day!" "That would NEVER FILL ME UP!"
> 
> Try eating 5 or 6 of them...


 
Its not ignorance. Some people actually have a job.   Who has time to eat SIX small meals a day? Ignorance is thinking people have the time to stuff their face every 3 hours.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 28, 2007)

"Who has to the time to eat six small meals a day"

Countless people


agree to disagree i guess.  what i meant by ignorance is if you ask the average US citizen how many meals a day is best for metabolism or staying fit, pretty much everyone would say 1 meal or 3 meals.


Also, it's not hard to take a prepackaged snack to work.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 28, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> "Who has to the time to eat six small meals a day"
> 
> Countless people
> 
> ...



Thank you, Mylegs.  I eat 5 meals/snacks a day.  That's why I posted what I did earlier in this thread.

I eat three meals (breakfast/lunch/supper-dinner), then a snack late in the afternoon and another later in the evening, not to exceed 10 o'clock.

Now, don't get me wrong, a snack isn't chips, etc.  It can be as simple as a slice of cheese, half an apple and a spoonful of dry-roasted peanuts - protein, carb, fat.  Just enough to keep the metabolism going.  Stoking the furnace, as it were.

Same concept can be used in eating/preparing the three meals. No need to consume lots of calories to satiate ourselves.


----------



## Caine (Apr 28, 2007)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> No-one has commented on the claim, if I remember rightly, that the average American eats 3,800 calories a day. Is that really the case? Or is it gross exaggeration?


 
65% of Adult Americans are either overweight or obese. THAT is gross! Does it answer your question?



			
				-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Its not ignorance. Some people actually have a job.  Who has time to eat SIX small meals a day? Ignorance is thinking people have the time to stuff their face every 3 hours.


 
If you live and work in the United States, you are madated one 30 minute lunch period for every 8 hours worked, and two 15 minute breaks, one in the middle of the first four hours of your shift and one in the middle of the second four hours of your shift, and every two hours AFTER your initial 8 hours if you are required to work overtime. That should allow just about anyone enough time to "stuff their faces" adequately.


----------



## Dove (Apr 29, 2007)

*That is more than I eat in a day. (3 of those meals) I know I don't eat right but I don't get around to eating most of the time. I am diabetic so I know I should...I have lost about 25 pounds since I  lost Paul...Dr. is happy about the weight loss but not the way I've done it.
I should try to do better.
Marge*


----------



## GotGarlic (May 11, 2007)

*3,800 calories per day?*



			
				Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> No-one has commented on the claim, if I remember rightly, that the average American eats 3,800 calories a day. Is that really the case? Or is it gross exaggeration?



It's a misleading quote from a source other than the one cited on the Diet Blog page. Here's the original: Agriculture Factbook 2001-2002/chapter 2 

Here's the important part:
<snip from Agriculture Factbook 2001-2002/chapter 2>
The aggregate food 				supply in 2000 provided 3,800 calories per person per day, 500 calories above 				the 1970 level and 800 calories above the record low in 1957 and 1958.

Of that 3,800 calories, USDA’s Economic Research Service 				(ERS) estimates that roughly 1,100 calories were lost to spoilage, plate waste, 				and cooking and other losses, putting dietary intake of calories in 2000 at 				just under 2,700 calories per person per day.
</snip>

There's no doubt that Americans are eating more than we used to, and less healthfully, but it's not helpful to misrepresent what's going on.

This next part is interesting, too:
<snip from Agriculture Factbook 2001-2002/chapter 2>
ERS data suggest that average 				daily calorie intake increased by 24.5 percent, or about 530 calories, between 				1970 and 2000. Of that 24.5-percent increase, grains (mainly refined grain 				products) contributed 9.5 percentage points; added fats and oils, 9.0 				percentage points; added sugars, 4.7 percentage points; fruits and vegetables 				together, 1.5 percentage points; meats and nuts together, 1 percentage point; 				and dairy products and eggs together, -1.5 percentage point.
</snip>


----------

